# sexless nights



## sleeplessincanada (Aug 17, 2014)

I am 28 and my husband is 38, we've been together for almost 5 years now and married for a year. Our sex life is not as good as I thought it would be. We were both average weight when we first met now we are obese. There were times where I would cry so hard because he would always reject me for wanting to make love with him and he would get mad because he is not a very affectionate person and dont know how to show sympathy towards me when I would cry because I was so hurt for his rejection. I used the blame game on him and asked him is it because I was fat or not attracted to him anymore and he would of course say no. I have tried to get him in the mood and grab him down there and he would just say hes not in the mood or hes sleepy. It hurts me and sometimes I wish I can yell at him or get mad at him or threaten him that I can go find someone who will fulfill my needs sexually and It hurts to even think like that but its how I feel but I wouldnt cheat on him ever. I am having a hard time trying to lose weight, I am looking for a job, maybe stress too can play a part in this but I sure do wish that someday he can be the man I need him to be. He showers once a week, and he doesn't believe in brushing his teeth at all but I love him and sometimes I wonder how I could be with a man who has bad hygiene.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

1. Read some of the threads in this forum section and find solace in the fact you are not alone by a long shot. several of the more recent stories here are almost identical to your own.

2. don't play the 'I'll find a person who will love me game'. very immature, although certainly understandable. you married him, and you say you love him, so don't go there even in anger or frustration.

3. He's got to change his nasty habits. not brushing or showering is inexcuseable! DO keep harping on that. intolerable.

4. keep excercising and encourage him to do the same.

5. try to find the glass half full instead of half empty. I know this is trite, but chances are he's not going to change too much.
dealing with the fact that you have someone to love and are not lonely like some people who have no one is a blessing.

best wishes and maybe others can give better suggestions.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

You can get control of your own health problems, but he must decide to change himself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

